# What can you guys tell me about this



## willsaw4beer (Apr 27, 2009)

At this point I don't have the cash. If I sold off a bunch of junk I'd be close.

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/1122537430.html

Antiques don't mean #### to me, more or less the truck would be worked the rest of the way to death and scrapped.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2009)

They're tuff old trucks... If it runs good, it sounds like a pretty fair deal.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 27, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> They're tuff old trucks... If it runs good, it sounds like a pretty fair deal.



I read up on those, that's the 3/4 ton model that has a payload capacity of 6900 lbs if I read right.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 27, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> At this point I don't have the cash. If I sold off a bunch of junk I'd be close.
> 
> http://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/1122537430.html
> 
> Antiques don't mean #### to me, more or less the truck would be worked the rest of the way to death and scrapped.



Only issue might be the fab work done by a previous owner to get the 350 in there, and most likely the tranny/transfer.

If the axles are original, good luck with finding parts.

Not enough info really, but for 1700 bucks, you could come out way ahead, or madder than hell fixin' someone elses BS scabby fabricating job.

Get your eyeballs on it and don't be afraid to crawl underneath with a flashlight and a screwdriver to scrape with.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 27, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Only issue might be the fab work done by a previous owner to get the 350 in there, and most likely the tranny/transfer.
> 
> If the axles are original, good luck with finding parts.
> 
> ...




Pretty much what I was thinking. To put it mildly, I am the tire kicker from hell; if I was looking at a house I'd scuba dive in the septic tank looking for problems. 

I guess now all I need to do is start pawning some junk and then see if it's sold yet.


----------

